# looking for a german teacher



## Evea (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi,everybody ,I'm living in Suzhou,China, I can speak both Chinese and english,and i wanna learn German,I'm looking for a German teacher,if anyone interested in it, please send me an email:[email protected] or MSN:[email protected]
QQ1319742262


----------

